# Please help 12 hour foal stolen



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This was on my face book and they are near to where i Live so Please can you you go onto Face book and look at Town and country Veterinary centre. It is in MKT Harobough.
The foal was taken from the village of Willoughby Waterleys Leicestershire.
Between 5am and 9am this morning the 13th December. 
The foal was about 12 hours old.
The mare is frantic and so are her owners.
Please share x

I don't know how people can live with themselves:mad2:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I just searched for this link but couldn't find it! 

The only Town and Country Veterinary pages coming up are in USA x

Edit: Found it on your Facebook page, shared x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's the link...



__ https://www.facebook.com/tcvets/posts/635258289854025



You may need to sign into Facebook to see it x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shared--------


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

This isn't too far from me. How bloody awful 

Shared...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there any more news??


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Still not found in this weather poor little mite.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor little thing, how can anyone do this, I see on fb another horse has been stolen from Cambridge
Seem to be a lot of horse thefts at the moment, absolutely awful


----------

